#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-24
<AlanBell> is there a meeting at 10 am UTC on Thursday?
<jledbetter> Hm
<pleia2> AlanBell: no
<jledbetter> So, next month on the 2nd Wednesday?
<pleia2> I think we're going to bump it to Thursday
<pleia2> hypatia has a class during the regular time on wednesday, just waiting on confirmation
<jledbetter> Ah, ok.
 * AlanBell observes a newly absent meeting on the fridge :)
<pleia2> :)
<hypatia> pleia2: i think my class is right before the regular time
<pleia2> hypatia: moving to thursday is ok?
<hypatia> yup!
<pleia2> cool
<hypatia> my thursdays are totally clear
<pleia2> great, I'll update the wiki in a bit
<pleia2> I spoke with elky some, she wasn't thrilled about keeping a time slot for her time zone since attendance is so sparse
<hypatia> kewl
<pleia2> she felt she was more useful on list and in channel in general rather than chairing poorly attended meetings, which makes sense
 * hypatia nods
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-25
 * nigelb coughs
<rww> hrm?
<pleia2> AlanBell: just a quick reminder nudge regarding wiki stuff I need to send to canonical :)
 * AlanBell is duely nudged
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-26
<pleia2> added a FAQ to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<pleia2> and dug up some more links for UDS/Stories :)
<hypatia> yay :D
<jledbetter> Thank you!
<Aiween> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-27
<pleia2> anyone have opinions about putting up our ubuntu-women.org redirect to the wiki now instead of later?
<pleia2> we'll need to edit the copy from ubuntu-women.org to fit it in to the wiki front page, but other than that I don't really see a good reason to wait for the wiki theme
<pleia2> (I'll toss this question on list too, just wanted to test the waters first)
<jledbetter> Fine with me.
<MichelleQ> dont see any reason why not
<pleia2> ok, I'll get to work on copy editing :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: redirect now would be fine I think
<AlanBell> I have been failing to get the simplemente theme working, but that is OK
<AlanBell> I will send you a mail
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> you have mail
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-30
<Aiween_> hi
<Aiween_>  I'm looking if anyone is going to fosdem next weekend
<AlanBell> Aiween_: I know czajkowski is
<Aiween_> yes I saw her on the spekers list
<Aiween_> I would like to meet some of you in person, not only by mail or chat
<elky> there's been a mail to gather interest for a bof the past few times, has there not been this time?
<Aiween_> I sent an email
<Aiween_> I put my name on a wiki but no more news
<Aiween_> and I think it's a pity not to use this opportunity to meet each other
 * AlanBell puts nick and email together
<maco> Aiween_: czajkowski sent a few emails to the list about it
<JanC> Aiween_: if people are interested, we might go out for food with a group of Ubuntu-people on Saturday evening
<Aiween_> I will be interested
<Aiween_> I would like to meet you
<Aiween_> It's the first time I have managed to go
<JanC> well, I live in Belgium, so I've been there 7 or 8 times  ☺
<JanC> first time in 2003
<Aiween_> I'm from Spain, it's not my first time in Belgium but yes on fosdem
